# What Did You Do To Your Air-Cooled Today?



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I've noticed this in several other forums, so what the hell.

:beer:

I wished I had it back...still sitting an hour away from it, waiting for the brake test switch to get here.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally got around to installing the accelerator cable.

Found out it was the wrong cable. Because I have the wrong pedal assembly in the car

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=425167

Then the bug died again. Not sure whats going on with the running for 10-20min and dying thing. Maybe fuel problem somewhere.


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

I drove mine problems and all!


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

I pulled the gas tank and stripped the all paint in the trunk and the pan area ahead of the front bulkhead... sanded/ground out and treated all the surface rust. Thankfully, there was no rot through anywhere. 

Tomorrow, I prep the trunk for paint and start building my new wiring loom...


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

I finnaly put the battery charger on it this moring so I can play with it after work.:laugh:


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

NJBugman said:


> I finally put the battery charger on it this morning so I can play with it after work.:laugh:


The other day I replaced my front spindle in my 70 bus and on the way home my gen. light was on the whole way a crossed town. After further inspection found out that the gen clamp/strap came loose and was touching the main power lead. Fixed that but the light is still on. So I need to do some tinkering of my own on it.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

last 2 weeks : 
- replaced my 74 OEM speedo with an early speedo+square fuel gauge.
- mounted my transformer for underglow *ya ya ya, its a cruiser, so some rice is funny*
- oil change 

next up : get rid of fuel leak (vapour/smell from filler neck) and replace the master cylinder as I have a leaky one.

Silly car. Only holds 3 fluids, and im leaking 2 of them. God i hope the oil stays put


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine was having fuel issues lately. So I pulled the fuel pump off, looked at it, fondled it a bit, then put it back on. 

So I fixed my fuel issues today hopefully. Gotta get a new accelerator cable still tho.







































Bugs said:


> last 2 weeks :
> - replaced my 74 OEM speedo with an early speedo+square fuel gauge.
> - mounted my transformer for underglow *ya ya ya, its a cruiser, so some rice is funny*
> - oil change
> ...



your oil doesn't leak?

wow


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

Your not leaking oil that's unheard of. If it's not leaking it's empty right. You might want to check it!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I got mine running again. Or so I thought.

Attempted to drive it out of the subdivision, got 4 blocks from the house all the way to the exit and it died. Had to push it all the way home. Thank God these things aren't heavy.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I drove my Beetle's flywheel to the machine shop using my Beetle...

How, you may ask? Haha, it's a spare flywheel for the engine I'm building to drop into my Beetle. Hopefully only a few more weeks and I'll be running that engine; can't wait!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

New fuel line from carburetor to the fuel pump. Relocated fuel filter off that line and out of the engine bay between the hardline that comes out of the rear frame rail, and the firewall.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

i fifxed my exhaust,aftre pulling my header off of the heater box for the 3rd time.i think im too low.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

removed the old ones and put new black TMI seatcovers on the seats. looks very nice.
this week... gas-tank resto


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

Keep us posted on the gas tank resto... interested in hearing what you used and how it worked out. I have to do the same to mine.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea as a matter of fact, I'm in desperate need to restore mine too. I just knocked a huge pile of rust out of it the other day. Reason why the car wasn't running right. Everybody tells me the repo tanks are crap.


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

I installed new fuel filter and started tunning my webbers.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I drove an hour to it to try to get it to start...no luck. Currently cross referencing a '68 wiring diagram and a '71 wiring diagram to see what is up (since I have a 1600 DP in a '68).


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a replacement distributor a true German Bosh 009 should work great!


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

Put my new used distributor in. She runs like a champ now didn't skip a beat. Glad to get that peace of junk out of there!


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

Revved the engine, dropped the clutch, spun the tires and left long black marks on the asphalt... hee haw what a fun day with the aircooled! 





P


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

cruised it.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Attempting to fix 37 year old brakes on a budget.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

shaunl said:


> Keep us posted on the gas tank resto... interested in hearing what you used and how it worked out. I have to do the same to mine.


 well it was quite simple cause there was no rust inside.. only outside. so i sanded it and painted it afterwards  i used 2 simple rattlecans fot the paintjob - there's carpet over the gastank, so it doesn't need to be perfect


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

*magic*

well, it wasnt today, exactly, but i wrenched the pulley the oppositte way the starter turns it, and it unseased! i then put a new carburetor on, and got one valve unstuck, and she fires right up! not bad for sitting for 25 years. waiting for new valve cover gaskets so i can take it off the jack stands and beat it up in the woods, and then put the motor in my super! woo!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

I brought mine to an American Muscle cruise night car show up town.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Put plates on it and drove it around.


----------



## jeremy84olsen (Aug 11, 2010)

*hello...*

Ya friend thats a better idea !


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

FINALLY fixed the accelerator cable issue. 

With this cable from airhead parts. 

My 63 has the later pedal assembly in it but still requires the 2650mm cable. Not everybody has the right one. I had the wrong one in there for awhile and it kept getting hung up in the tube when I let off throttle so it would stick open, I had to drive bare footed and with my foot on the lever not the pedal to jockey the end of the cable back into the tube to let off the throttle. 

http://airheadparts.com/vintage-vw-.../accelerator-cable-2650mm-german-112721555-gr


----------



## CharlesDams (Jun 18, 2005)

Holidays are over, the '58 Beetle was used, we went to France and drove about 1500 km, so the car needed a good clean-up. That's what it got today.


----------



## vwmercer98 (May 25, 2009)

i still continue to dream that i will have a beetle eventually


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Got the brakes working the way they should today and also put in a new distributor. It runs better than ever!!











AAAAHHHH so excited to drive it again!


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Got it towed home. New starter will be here on Monday.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Replaced the starter yesterday. Got it to crank and now I need a new ignition switch. It will start it but when it goes back to "on", it shuts off. I have to hold it just a hair past "on" in order for it to stay running.


----------



## Shepard_Owner (Oct 17, 2007)

*I finally got my 2275cc JCS dual 44mm EMPI carb motor and new rebuilt transmission put in about 2 months ago, but couldn't post before leaving for sea.......So here it is. Still need to get the deck lid put back on and some odds and ends.* 





































*I am going to replace the blue wire covers with steel braided in near future to give better look.*


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

took the car off the road for the winter  

Detailing and throwing the cover on this weekend


----------



## Shepard_Owner (Oct 17, 2007)

Bugs said:


> took the car off the road for the winter
> 
> Detailing and throwing the cover on this weekend


 I know what ya mean. I just got back from 2 months at sea on a submarine. Got back and it was very nice here, but tomorrow starts the Fall / Winter rain!!!


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Last night I cleaned out the trash and replaced all of the fuses. Waiting for the ignition switch to come in so it can work again!


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Sent an appraisal into the insurance company so I can finally get it on a "special interest" rate. This weekend is supposed to be nice I will try and get it out for a bit before it goes away for the winter. 
:beer:


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

Got it back down on all 4 wheels with fresh rubber and rolling for the first time in over 43 years. Still need to get some flipped spindles and drop the rear about 5-6 more inches, but this is the biggest hurdle I've had to overcome in my build of it. Now just need to run the new wiring harness, all new brake lines, and put the motor in.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Got the "new" ignition switch in and got the car running. I have my dd back.


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

wow that splitty is AWESOME. 


I passed by my 63 in the garage and grabbed the swiffer and dusted it down lol. 

Big car show in Crystal Lake IL tomorrow about an hour and a half from here and Im not sure im going. Weather isn't suppose to be nice tomorrow


----------



## rchars1.8t (May 6, 2004)

x2 on the split... trying to get my 61 back on the road. not sure if i am going to put the 73's 1600 into her or go with the stock 1200 "low and slow" 

As far as what i did today...walked past all three beetles to grab a can of coke out of my fridge, then walked outside (garage door bent in half after a wind storm) hopped in the GTI and now have 2hrs 38 min left in my 12 hr shift! :banghead:


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

Changed a broken push rod in my bug and adjusted the points and valves, On my bus found out that the right front caliper is locked up and I replaced the points and and adjusted the valves.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

put some new glass in the safaris...rusted frames suck but they are OG so they had to be saved:thumbup:


----------



## Shepard_Owner (Oct 17, 2007)

Swapped out my Brake Switch on master cylinder, then bled brakes for the second time in 2 weeks! 
Replaced deck lid hinges with chrome ones

Got it some what ready for a car show tomorrow as well.


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

Well im not superstitious but my generator took a crap on me this weekend and when i looked this is what i found......










but on a good note i painted my bumpers and did some body work....
*Before:*

















*After*


----------



## camit34 (Mar 6, 2007)

SpoolinJetta18T said:


> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## joe16 (Jun 5, 2010)

called a tow truck and took it home:banghead:


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

renewed the licences on all three air cooleds for another year.


p


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

came back from a show in TN with some beetle goodies. installed new running boards, exterior door handles. drivers side window crank. throttle pedal. window visors. rebuilding front brakes tomorrow eve. then she will be back on the road for a couple more weeks till the snow flies : ):laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Fixed the broken handbrake mechanism, rewired the back end, and found out that my carb issues seem to be caused by an out-of-alignment Automatic Choke D=


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Did this on Sunday, actually.

Replaced some fuel lines, moved the fuel filter out of the engine compartment, removed the deck lid, and made a Yuengling Lager ignition coil cover. Also still tweaking the carb.


----------



## Tbomm50 (Oct 5, 2010)

Painted rear/front bumpers
set up stereo system...again...
fixed starter wire from battery
mickey-moused the upholstery on driver seat


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

drove it to work 45min each way for the first time. and had no issues whoot!:laugh:


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

I was stranded at work in the parking lot turn turn and no start so i took the carburator completely out and apart, cleaned it, adjust it and she started right up.....lol


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Been driving it to work all week (without the deck lid) and forgot how much I love driving it. Broke my e-brake lever though...actually, it's probably not broken. Just needs to be taken apart and re-assembled.

Also priced out a tune-up kit (oil, spark plugs, spark plug wires, fuel filter, brake shoes, and related hardware).


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Changed the oil on it. This Sunday there is a show in Modesto that I want to go to. It's about two hours away from where I live. Hopefully I'll be able to make it; it's the first long distance driving I'll have done since putting the engine in a month ago.


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

i havent driven my bug in 2 weeks so i washed it and went for a drive to dry it off.
i was at the lights and a 320i beemer pulls and wants to play so i did what i had to do
Rev to 2500 dropped the clutch so long beemer 
the look on the kids face at the next lights............PRICELESS


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

^ win


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

I finished wet sanding and polishing my new paint and installed the rear bumper


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*well...*


Tinted and reinstalled the windshield...

Then had this snazzy wrap put on...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, i had nothing to do, so i put my back seat in, making an attempt to put my whole interior in, but i fell asleep in the back seat for an hour. it was good.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Dropped the motor and took it mostly apart to replace the passenger side push rod tube seals, all four spark plugs, wires, oil, and exhaust gaskets. I love having access to a lift at work...I hate not owning my own air tools.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Put everything back together and broke the throttle cable. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

Made some progress on the rear today...

And I made a new steering wheel...

With a little l.e.d. light...


----------



## 2.1 coupe (Mar 11, 2002)

Installed new fuel sender in my Fastback last week, & today on my way to work..... 

I ran out of gas with it reading 1/4 tank....:banghead::thumbup:


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*Little more progress...*


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*wheel installed*


----------



## sundogkid (Jan 9, 2008)

Did a whole bunch to the car over the summer, but did this for halloween.


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

I like the VW busters logo.


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

veedubguyjosh said:


> I finished wet sanding and polishing my new paint and installed the rear bumper


That's really pretty. Looking forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

Strapped my cooler on and took a nice autumn drive. Didn't load the cooler up but couldn't resist taking it. It took me a couple months to find that old thing.


----------



## sundogkid (Jan 9, 2008)

darvex said:


> I like the VW busters logo.


Ya, I designed those. Thats where the idea started. Then I thought "It needs the siren" then "it needs a roof rack" then "Screw it, Im dressing up the whole car" . Won best costume at a few places so thats good


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

sundogkid said:


> Ya, I designed those. Thats where the idea started. Then I thought "It needs the siren" then "it needs a roof rack" then "Screw it, Im dressing up the whole car" . Won best costume at a few places so thats good


I bet you got all kinds of looks. Nice going. It must have been a blast.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Converted VA Distro back to points, installed in car without any hassle at all, no more stumble!

Man, it feels good when it happens like that.


----------



## sundogkid (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah it had alot of attention. cops, girls, geeks, you name it


----------



## sixty-five (Nov 4, 2010)

Cleaned and lubed my door locks since I broke a key trying to unlock the darn thing. Also dealt with the nice big rivets on my new brazilian outer window scrapers. They were so big they stuck out and scratched my original window glass. I noticed it too late. Now I got five deep, equally spaced scratches on my windows. Thanx brazil :thumbup:


----------



## sundogkid (Jan 9, 2008)

sixty-five said:


> Cleaned and lubed my door locks since I broke a key trying to unlock the darn thing. Also dealt with the nice big rivets on my new brazilian outer window scrapers. They were so big they stuck out and scratched my original window glass. I noticed it too late. Now I got five deep, equally spaced scratches on my windows. Thanx brazil :thumbup:


Had the same thing happen to me on my drivers side. I feel your pain.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Got the carb tuned. I ran out of patience with it so I had a tech at work do it.










Also, threw heat exchangers on a few days ago and replaced the frayed throttle cable. Heat for this winter? What am I going to do?! :laugh:


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

drove the right front wheel right off the thing haha..... literally, the wheel fell off. bearings took a poop and the effer walked tight off drum and all :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

b00st3d-vr6 said:


> drove the right front wheel right off the thing haha..... literally, the wheel fell off. bearings took a poop and the effer walked tight off drum and all :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


OH SNAP!!!!


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

good thing i was rocking it fenderless


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

Hosed it off and pushed it in the garage so I can work on it


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I hooked up the fan to the heat exchangers...and now have nothing blowing into the cabin. :banghead: Damn it. I did get my new brake switches in the mail today, though. Install tomorrow and then I can finally have brake lights again!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I converted from front drum brakes to disc. I ended up replacing all four ball joints, both tie rod ends, and both front brake hoses. I'm almost done; all I have left to do tomorrow is bleed the brakes and take 'er for a spin! I'll have to get an alignment done in the next couple days.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Drove it to work (Faulkner-Ciocca VW) and parked it outside for our Sales department's "Summer Sales" bbq. Big hit.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

nothing big...  ahm, just rolled it into my home-garage after recieving it on a trailer from the painter :thumbup:


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Rolled it into our showroom, as per my General Sales Manager!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i put in a new fuel-line yesterday and overhauled the engine-cables (cleaned em up, new pins´)


----------



## kingkarmann (Sep 17, 2006)

*The Ghia*

Sold the Bilsteins on Ebay a few months back as the gas filled are too stiiff for my taste. I ordered a set of O.E Sachs oil filled from Wolfsburg West. Installed them today. Also, a couple of months back I installed a set of Scat blue/gold anodized pushrod tubes. They are the ones that have threaded nuts to adjust them. The more I looked at them and the more negative feedback I read I decided to switch them out with a set of MST (Motor Sport Tulsa) machined black anodized spring loaded tubes. They look cleaner. Since they are spring loaded they should expand and contract with the engine heat/cool cycles.They are also sealed with triple O-rings. They claim they don't leak. We shall see. I found an original VW Pierburg fuel pump that I rebuilt and polished. I pulled the brass inlet/outlet tubes and tapped the pump for AN filltings. I then replaced the cloth braided line with AN 4 SS Braided fuel hose. It's a bit of overkill but it sure looks nice. 
I still have to install the jet hot coated j-tubes. I also have a repro Bambus shelf to install under the dash.

Will be changing engine and gear oil, greasing the chassis then do a valve adjust and tune-up. 

Now all I have to do is wait for the weather to break, get the tires back on, get her off the stands and go cruising


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

saturday i replaced the engine on my own :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I put a garbage bag over the rats nest that is my electrical system under the hood.

It seems to be keeping water off the fuse panel.  My car is now less dangerous


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...talked to a guy on Sat...looking to buy the hot rod.


today,got it ready to go away.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ...talked to a guy on Sat...looking to buy the hot rod.
> 
> 
> today,got it ready to go away.


the turbo car?
man i envy that thing. too bad i never got to stick my nose in it. haha how much is it goin' for?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep...15k

that was the price of the motor alone!!! he's a 7-8 second pro mod guy he's got a '66 nova wagon that does 7.99's at 174 so it should be in good hands..he wants something different...i can't really watch another one of my cars go into the vw community only to see it all the time like the last 4!!!!

i'll give the Mrs the money for bills as i still can't work...i'l see if she lets me steal some of it for another project.//got a 58 48k original mile car i'm eyeballing


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I was finally able to get out to the garage.
I mounted up my new set of rear fenders some guy in RI sold me.
No more elephant feet on the back of my 77.
Now to fab up some bumper brackets


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ohboy. lol i'm bringing my engine to the machine shop to be line bored tomarow afternoon for $75, and then ordering my 1641 kit and 110 engle cam. ($550 well spent)
i couldent get a hold of r&r machine, and simplex doesn't do vw machine anymore, but a couple weeks ago me and my friend got lost in providence and stumbled across "engines By Benz" who does casework on vw's. they have tons of bay window busses, and a couple verts in the parking lot too. 

i'm in middle of deciding weather i want to have my cam gear straight cut. i love the sound it makes, but it might get annoying after a while haha


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

you can get quiet kit...by CE.


----------



## tekameleon (Mar 30, 2003)

Drove her 180km home in -25* weather. Coldest I've been in a long time... but so stoked to -finally- have a beetle.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

KIDVersion1 said:


> Got the carb tuned. I ran out of patience with it so I had a tech at work do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may i mention, that you could do easier than using a broomstick?!  just put a screwdriver in one of the 4 holes on your hinges. this will hold up the hood and you can work without having a broomstick in front of your face...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I figured out the magic of those white Empi trim clips.

My Evalyn now has jewelry


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> ohboy. lol i'm bringing my engine to the machine shop to be line bored tomarow afternoon for $75, and then ordering my 1641 kit and 110 engle cam. ($550 well spent)
> i couldent get a hold of r&r machine, and simplex doesn't do vw machine anymore, but a couple weeks ago me and my friend got lost in providence and stumbled across "engines By Benz" who does casework on vw's. they have tons of bay window busses, and a couple verts in the parking lot too.
> 
> i'm in middle of deciding weather i want to have my cam gear straight cut. i love the sound it makes, but it might get annoying after a while haha


They selling the bus' do ya know?..And how the hell do ya get lost in Providence bro?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i have no idea. lol.. benes is a talker though isnt he? we were there for like 30 minutes while he talked about Ferdinand porsche and dual kadrons. haha


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this seems like an approprate place to ask- is a 110 cam worth it?

my stock cam is perfect, but i want a little more power (building a 1641) but it says i need to buy an earlier oil pump seperate for it to work...? are they just trying to squeeze and extra $30 out of me, or is there a legitimate reason i need it?


pump----- http://www.jcwhitney.com/high-volume-oil-pump-for-camshaft/p2005233.jcwx?filterid=d14264y1972j1

cam itself----- http://www.jcwhitney.com/high-performance-camshaft/p2005268.jcwx?filterid=d14264y1972j1

i was looking at the "stage 3" one. i know its not exactly a 110, but it's close enough.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

squared away the collector plate and finished battery box in an effort to get the bug back on the road. only to have it snow 6 inches over night. balls.


----------



## veedubs015 (Apr 22, 2009)

i lowered mine and need to fix the timing flames prob arent the best thing hahahaha :thumbup:

here is a link for better pics http://flossfilthy.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/flames-bro-flames/


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

yesterday i put in the mechanism to open the hood and put in the two doorhandles. today i will clean it inside and prepare the new windows to be putten in tomorrow


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I drove mine today! The weather was finally nice on a day that I was home from school! Also, bought a set of like-new 041 dp heads... Gonna say goodbye to the Single ports finally:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

shaved my heater channels from my fan shroud. came out nice after re-doing 3 times. my welder is for putting together a battleship, not welding tin. haha


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

I put in halogen headlamps, and A new stereo and speakers.


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

I BOUGHT IT!!!!! 
my first air cooled, cant wait till i can start driving it


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ congrats! have fun with it.  

yesterday i replacced the windows, the sunvisors and the rearbumper. just ordered some new parts for the windo-mechanism in the doors and a new carpet.


----------



## silvergti17 (Feb 3, 2009)

:banghead: sanded sanded and then sanded some more


----------



## Steve7197 (Dec 31, 2010)

I looked at it on my way to work....having no insurance on it makes me sad...however, I am planning a special motor swap as soon as I can afford it :laugh:


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

I put on my bike rack. And also put out a small fire under my hood.


----------



## sir_drinkalot (Jun 15, 2005)

*Great day of air-cooled awesomeness*

Rebuilt the carb, replaced fuel filter, replaced spark plugs, drained and flushed fuel tank, put in new battery. The '67 bug is alive! Now to replace front tie rods and she'll be back on the road after a 2.5 year hiatus.


----------



## leftcoaster (Sep 26, 2008)

gutted the interior


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Drove mine into town and some idiot put a big scuff on my front tube bumper while it was sitting at walmart. Kinda P.O'd about that


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Watched my roomate modify it... sort of... (he got photoshop and I convinced him to put mine on more lift lol.
Normal








Not normal


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

paint finished and tranny mounts done. went bombing around throwing some sparks in spokane.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

adjusted the doors & put in the fire extinguisher


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

repaired my horn... :thumbup:eace:
(i was lucky to find a broken wire in the trunk)


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sold my 65 Ghia and bought a 62 Bug


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Changed the oil. RP 10w40 and some rosline Zinc and Phos oil stablelizer, shes purrin like a kitten.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

new brakefluid, brake-check, and first roll-out since 2 years of restoring.  what an amazing moment:beer:


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Started to replace the upper pulley. Figured out why the old one came apart, the shaft was stripped. Then proceeded to go buy a new alt and take everything apart to get it out. got everything out and all the parts swapped to the new alt, now I just have to put it in.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

today... technical check @ the TUV - hope they'll give me a green light and not find anything they dont like....


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

yes! eace: my bug is now tuv approved and therefor allowed to roll on german roads for the next two years. had a gread 1st drive back home. for now, there's only three things left to be done...
1. carpet behind the backsats
2. window regulators
3. customized mirrors


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

basti-FSI said:


> yes! eace: my bug is now tuv approved and therefor allowed to roll on german roads for the next two years. had a gread 1st drive back home. for now, there's only three things left to be done...
> 1. carpet behind the backsats
> 2. window regulators
> 3. customized mirrors



What year? Any pics?


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Did my monthly brake bleed. I am procrastinating replacing my master cylinder.


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Replaced all the front wheel bearings in the 62 yesterday


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

6603 said:


> What year? Any pics?


it's a 69 export-bug that should have been shipped to the us but stayed in netherlands where i bought it from the 1st owner - so i am the second. though it was in a pretty good shape i decided to modify it to pre 67 look. i's painted "pastellblau - L391". right now, i didnt have any time to shoot any pics. but i promise, i will open a thread after finishing all and after cleaning it up 

yesterday i put on the swan-neck-mirrors to the doors that usually used to be on a us-car (chevy, dodge or something like that) 
this evening i will put in the rear carpet and the backseats. tomorrow and saturday i will hopefully be able to put in the window regulators so i can roll out with a completed bug this sunday.:thumbup:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

converted it to IRS and made it lay pan. (still in mock up)


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

everything worked fine yesterday  rear-carpet and backseats are in - the heaterboxes have been connected to the wire.

did a one our night cruise to check the front beams and the heater-boxes-function...Result: :thumbup:

Today i hope to be able to put in the window regulators and the door panels. this would be the last thing to do on my bug until its finished completely!eace:


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

I just bought myself a 73 Super Beetle from Miami and had it shipped to Canada by train. I only drive it onto the trailor and then into the garage. tonight I will be giving it the really gone once over. Is there a downloadable 1973 BEETLE HAYNES MANUAL? I also ride bikes and I was able to download one for the bike.

I will post pictures as time goes on


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

drekat said:


> I just bought myself a 73 Super Beetle from Miami and had it shipped to Canada by train. I only drive it onto the trailor and then into the garage. tonight I will be giving it the really gone once over. Is there a downloadable 1973 BEETLE HAYNES MANUAL? I also ride bikes and I was able to download one for the bike.
> 
> I will post pictures as time goes on


Get it at amazon. About $16 and can carry it in the car.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

new distrubitor cap got rid of the blue one and put on a black one. Motors all blacked out now.


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

6603 said:


> Get it at amazon. About $16 and can carry it in the car.


would this be the one Im looking for? http://www.amazon.com/Beetle-Karman...7297/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302877277&sr=8-1 
My Beetle is a Super Beetle but this says 1200


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

drekat said:


> would this be the one Im looking for? http://www.amazon.com/Beetle-Karman...7297/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302877277&sr=8-1
> My Beetle is a Super Beetle but this says 1200


Yes, I have a copy and they cover supers in there as well. some repairs are the same then when it differentiates it branches off to your specific model.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I looked at it before I went off to work.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

I finished welding in the pans and painted the seam sealer on. :thumbup:


----------



## cold16v (Sep 12, 2005)

Washed the pollen off the windshield, added some oil and drove it all around. Yesterday was the first day I had driven it pretty much all winter. I popped a fuel line at a mini-mall, but my pal brought me some. I forgot how much I love to drive my Beetle.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Took it to a car show on base.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Sat I ran out of gas...


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

I dropped her off to get an inspection. Man there are alot of rules and hoops you need to jump through when you bring a car from the USA to Canada


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Replaced Master cylinder. How do you all bench bleed your mc?


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

I changed the oil and replaced the wiper blades


----------



## justandy (Apr 6, 2011)

i have build it up thru the weekend. it was in part sins i had to much plans  but tomorrow im gone ride it for the first time this year.

then its going to inspection and slammed down to det earth again 

the car dont like to be up in the sky 

old volkswagens dont die, they just gets lower


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

justandy said:


> i have build it up thru the weekend. it was in part sins i had to much plans  but tomorrow im gone ride it for the first time this year.
> 
> then its going to inspection and slammed down to det earth again
> 
> ...


I know you guys taxed like crazy for big horsepower mods and what not, but what about being ultra low and stuff? do the cops hassle you for being too low?


----------



## justandy (Apr 6, 2011)

the cops dont like cars with a lot of horsepower or low cars. on my car the front beam is 2" over the ground, but ive been lucky, havent been stopped yet 

and my car is static no airbags


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Compression check. All cylinders within 10psi 110-120. Don't know if that's good or bad? 

Replaced plugs. Valve and timing mañana.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm On a roll! Valves adjusted, timing, points. Oil change tomorrow, and no more maintenance for awhile. May do my axle boots.


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

just finished replacing all the door/window seals/felts on both front doors.. just a little more fresh to death :wave:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Drove it to work and then cruised a bit. Then took it home washed it and put it in the garage. Looks like rain the next few days around here.


----------



## tekameleon (Mar 30, 2003)

washed, waxed, and buffed her up. then took her to her first 'show' - Airriders Season Opener '11, Edmonton, AB.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

Looked at them. Might work on the red square today since it's nice out.


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

Started to bring back the original paint on my 60 semaphore


----------



## drekat (Apr 15, 2011)

I took mine to work for the first time ever


----------



## tekameleon (Mar 30, 2003)

learned how to replace the generator belt on the side of the highway.... and once I got home replaced the various hoses that the old belt took out when it snapped. :thumbup:


----------



## justandy (Apr 6, 2011)

i got a hold in a working helphos search light for 75$. cant complain about that


----------



## cold16v (Sep 12, 2005)

Narrowed the front beam 4 inches and was told by a couple alignment shops there was no way they'd be able to align it. So the search continues.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

cold16v said:


> Narrowed the front beam 4 inches and was told by a couple alignment shops there was no way they'd be able to align it. So the search continues.


Some tips tips here: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=400664 
If you're the DIY type


----------



## Phat73VW (Dec 1, 2000)

dropped the engine to swap in the new alternator.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Yesterday I adjusted the belt tension, checked oil level, and took it for a spin. Need to wash it. I think I'm just about ready (monetarily speaking) to get the bodywork and paint taken care of. 
:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Phat73VW said:


> dropped the engine to swap in the new alternator.


Not feeling those wheels or the black bumper...Killer car though:thumbup:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Yesterday I put my decklid standoffs back on for the first time since October or November of last year.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz i never realised that i never achually knew what your car looked like. i like to see cars nearby to see what's around me.. but DAMN that is a nice car. 

i achually put my case back together yesterday!  adding the flywheel tomarow and probably everything else as well. but today: english essay, FML


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Still looking for my project bro..really want an oval.


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Nov 17, 2007)

Installed new headliner in my 67.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh, thats not yours? some guy that works at this shop at the end of my road occasionally drives an oval that looks almost exactly like geeti's... maybe he'd sell it. he drives it like once a year


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh, i'm stupid. someone else posted that, you only reposted Phat73VW, sick bug!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

put on the roof-rack eace:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

thanks :beer:

installed my fire extinguisher today. That's why : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwrXckpv17o










and a hidden lightter/ 12V Socket under the dashboard to load cell-phones, i-pods, navigation systems or just light up a cigarette (though i'm not smokin anymore since one year )










You can also see my new key fob with "LUFTWAFFE" on it. Luftwaffe has the same meaning than airforce in the us. If you translate it word by word it means airweapon. I'm using it because my car is aircooled... got it?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

It is Clean! Finally!:laugh:
First time in like 2 months its been washed...


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

Bought mine and ripped it apart haha just picked up a 1970 bus it orig came from oregon so it's mostly surface rust on it but it is very solid picked it up for 350 me and 2 of my friends split it so we can restore it together hopefully it works out it came with 3 buses worth of parts!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

ItsWop said:


> Bought mine and ripped it apart haha just picked up a 1970 bus it orig came from oregon so it's mostly surface rust on it but it is very solid picked it up for 350 me and 2 of my friends split it so we can restore it together hopefully it works out it came with 3 buses worth of parts!


Sweet deal! You can never find buses in this area for that cheap.

Today, I removed the tub from the pan on my dune buggy project. I didn't do anything to the Beetle.


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

ANSAracingb said:


> Sweet deal! You can never find buses in this area for that cheap.
> 
> Today, I removed the tub from the pan on my dune buggy project. I didn't do anything to the Beetle.


 Yea it took us about a year to find this bus we looked at a couple but this is by far the best one we saw hence us buying it haha hopefully this week we will get it started up we don't have the key for it so we are going to do a push button start and a kill switch for now


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

started messing with my coolin system. Oil temp fan switch fell apart when I took it off, so I orderd one. Will put it on when it gets here.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..supposed to get my motor bit back from the machine shop by then end of the week...

layed everything out for inspection and cleaning,installed the new Westmorland box and nose cone from MSE,filled the oil and detailed the suspension and such.

cut the car tomorrow and detail the exterior in hopes the motor stuff will be ready...if so i wanna get the motor buttoned up and try and take her out this week end!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Black is so purty:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

Got it startd today first time in 20yrs it's been started but the carb needs to be rebuilt but it ran that's half the battle


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

holy smoke!  that makes my lil homie shiver in my pants... :laugh: 
fantastic looking car. :thumbup: 100/100 points*

*I'm able to say that as a german citizen...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ thanks man!!..german decent too! though born here,pop and grandparents were German and Irish!

can't wait to get the motor together ,hopefully my boy Russ will get the internals buttoned up the fri/sat.


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

Is this Heep going to make it to the show this year? :laugh:

Looks good buddy!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..Litchfield for sure!! not driving it on the street before that!!

the last time i did...the trans flange let go,wiped out a fender,oiler cooler,bumper and a bunch of other s--t!!!

hopefully he'll be done with the machine work on the internals tomorrow or sat. then i'm throwing it together and breaking the motor in. after which I have to do a camaro and I'll put the beetle in the trailer and the camaro in the garage and wait til Litch'


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

thats awesome man  anyways... where can i get wheels like that? they look pretty good. acutually i'm not thinking i'm allowed to drive them on german roads, but who cares


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

the ones on mine are "cookie" cutter weld drag lites....in Chevy bolt pattern,nearly on all drag and street muscle cars


you won't be able to put the rears on though, in those sizes i have...as my rear (trans) is raised 5" and the axle assembly is shortened another 5" as well,the axles are a Folt's config with Dana 60 universals and NOT CV stle....allowing a 10.5 rim and a 12" wide tire in the rear UNDER the stock fender size.

here's a better pic of their size:


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

that thing is so ill!


----------



## Apache64d (May 28, 2011)

Towed my 74 home!


----------



## Apache64d (May 28, 2011)

Installed a new shifter and drove my 74 for the first time in about 10 years! It was MY first time driving it ever!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Apache64d said:


> Towed my 74 home!


 Bringing it home is always so exciting! 

Today I worked a little bit on my buggy project and started up the Beetle for the first time in a couple weeks. Started right up no problem, and the dog jumped in to go for a ride but my girlfriend's car was blocking us from leaving and I didn't have the keys.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> the ones on mine are "cookie" cutter weld drag lites....in Chevy bolt pattern,nearly on all drag and street muscle cars
> 
> 
> you won't be able to put the rears on though, in those sizes i have...as my rear (trans) is raised 5" and the axle assembly is shortened another 5" as well,the axles are a Folt's config with Dana 60 universals and NOT CV stle....allowing a 10.5 rim and a 12" wide tire in the rear UNDER the stock fender size.
> ...


 this thing looks like a pile of $hit and is slow as fook and bet runs like A$$ :thumbdown::thumbdown: 
















































































. 



You should drop it off at my house. :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 



JK. but you knew that


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..sure you want it next week!!:beer::beer:


----------



## bugnbus (May 23, 2011)

*Roof Rack*

Installed the new Wal-Mart $30.00 roof rack.
ic:


----------



## Katelynrose269 (Jun 1, 2011)

I sanded down the bonnet until it was bare metal. That was difficult. Lots of paint on it. :banghead: Took 8 hours just for the bonnet with two people. And realized if we soak it in acetone is goes by a lot quicker.


----------



## camit34 (Mar 6, 2007)

Some sweet AC's here!

After 19 years of sitting, I got her to run and even idle semi decent...





The next day I finished putting the new wheel studs in and put on my Mercedes wheels -


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

cool ride dude...just got a 78 and a 79 roll back steel roof the other day...ones an auto and one a stick


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ..sure you want it next week!!:beer::beer:


Eehhh. I might be able to find room behind the hous. Let me know when your on your way I will stew up some road kill.

Damn thing is so sick man.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Cleaned out my '64. Going to Vee Dub Parts Unlimited's open house BBQ today and Nick's Burgers GTG for the VW CLASSIC this weekend!


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

BBQ 









Meet 










Lot of eye candy! Makes me want to go low!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i wanna go to the classic soooo bad....maybe next year


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

i didn't do anything.....don't currently own one 

but i did some cleaning around the house and found some goodies i thought i'd share

paperwork for some long gone friends 










48 yr old paint in the garage 











shiney brand new pic to whore











and if i still had one, i'd be washing it today like my baby bro did back then :thumbup:












:wave:................Jean


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Tried to go to the beach for a small show yesterday. I got an hour into the hour and 5 min ride, and then the car just shut off when getting onto route 1.
The entire electrical system just went dead. No nothing, zip, zilch, nada.
Waited way too long for AAA to tow me to the show (luckily at a great garage, Cardone and Daughters on route 1 in Westbrook, CT)

The connection from the battery/alternator to the car main harness ( the big spafe connectors where the voltage regulator usually is) had come loose. Go figure, after 33 years and a 1 hour trip it decided it was going to come loose!
Tighten with a set of pliers and push back on and taa daa.
Made the hour and 5 min ride home, in the rain, no problems


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

cool Chris she had a early vw problem an not a late beetle prob!!

if that was a late beetle prob your harness would have blazed up and the you would have had on the side of the road s-mores!!!!

see you at Litch!!!


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Finally stopped raining so I cleaned up the beetle real nice.


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Any suggestions on where to find some wide stock style wheels?*



Any suggestions on where to find some wide stock style wheels? :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I drove the piss out of it.


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

tried to repair my driver side headlight , which i thought the bulb had burned out on.. unfortunately it looks to be electrical .. next step is to test fuses and such.. no night driving for a while:banghead:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I think I just sold it. LOL


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Now why would you do that!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

he he, I'd trade mine anyday for a pro street/10.5 nova with a BB chevy and a glide.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

zzzdanz said:


> Now why would you do that!


It stopped being a project.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^hear you loud and clear!!

once the new push rod tubes are in I'm gonna take her for a blast down the street.....most likely it will either break,stop running or piss me off..then she'll be right back in the trailer and I'll finish painting the camaro instead!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

So what's next on the list Raf? Build a Nova Tim


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

no idea. i was tossing around the idea of getting something a little more rare.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> no idea. i was tossing around the idea of getting something a little more rare.


Canadian nova?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^^

yep..I'm bored too!!!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday I received the special "torque multiplier" tool for the flywheel gland/rear axle nut(s). Man, that thing works awesome! I simply installed it and used an 11mm socket and the flywheel nut came right off with minimal force on my part. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vwbull23 (Nov 16, 2006)

i went and bought one 72 fastback


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

Tried to get the brakes to work for the 4th day straight.    :banghead:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Nickel Eye said:


> Tried to get the brakes to work for the 4th day straight.    :banghead:


 
NICK! ,just left a message on your uncle Luc's voicemail,Luc & I worked together at Cotton Goff/Cotton Park/Campbell VW-Porsche-Audi in Buena Park during the early '80's.
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4472.0 .
From what I gathered from his call to me was that you have all new brake lines & a rebuilt?master,take an uber _closer_ look @ both your shoe/Ebrake presettings & pedal placements/adjustments .
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3998.msg23877#msg23877 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5364.0 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5304.new#new
_If_ all those check out as correct & you _still_ can't get pressurization then you most likey need a _new_ master.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

finished the POR 15 on the pan. Two weeks ago















































































Cleaned up and painted some parts today.

Stick shift. Peddles assembly, master cylinder and long line installed..


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

buggyman said:


> NICK! ,just left a message on your uncle Luc's voicemail,Luc & I worked together at Cotton Goff/Cotton Park/Campbell VW-Porsche-Audi in Buena Park during the early '80's.
> http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4472.0 .
> From what I gathered from his call to me was that you have all new brake lines & a rebuilt?master,take an uber _closer_ look @ both your shoe/Ebrake presettings & pedal placements/adjustments .
> http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3998.msg23877#msg23877
> ...


Hahaha I had no idea you were a part of this forum, my uncle told me a little bit of the background between you too. Sure is a small world.
:EDIT: I read through your about you post, makes me kinda wish I grew up in that era. 

You heard right, I've got pretty much all new brake lines minus the metal brake lines and a new(rebuilt) master cylinder.
I did all the adjustments and it's still not holding pressure. So I pulled out the master cylinder again and I'm gonna go in and shell out the cash for a new one and not another rebuilt. It's weird in that you can pump the pedal to the point that it has pressure and you can hold it there and it stays rock solid. You let off the brakes, and it goes all the way to the floor again.  Everyone I talked to says that it's got to be the master due to the way it's behaving. I'm guessing a bad seal inside the cylinder, cause there's no fluid weeping or leaking from anywhere.
Thanks for the links 

So on thread topic, I pulled the master cylinder off for the 4th time. hahaha


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

I installed my NEW master cylinder. Tomorrow is hopefully bleeding the brakes and getting this thing capable of stopping. :laugh:


----------



## Sozs1.8t (Jan 12, 2011)

Finished my wiring clean up and put back on the oem fuel pump. Got rid of the electric pump :thumbup:




























Next on list is bleeding brakes and putting in new E-brake lever. Mine stopped catching yesterday


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

Is that a rubber hose around your accelerator cable? :laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah bro' you gotta re adjust the angle and cable area..she's gonna cut through snap that sucker on the worst road one night!!

just started mine in the enclosed trailer and looked for any seal leaks around the tubes...all is well...took a good wiff of the race fuel and shut her down...


off to guilford,Ct show on sunday gonna die in the heat!!!


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

^I agree, you'd be money's ahead if you changed the throttle cable angle. Otherwise I could see you eating through cables or even your fan housing given enough time.

FINALLY GOT MY BRAKES WORKING! Thanks Buggyman for the links, they helped out in adjusting the pedal. :beer::beer:
And note to self... Rebuilt parts are cheap for a reason.:banghead: lol


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Blew my fan belt today but luckily had an extra in the back seat. But damn what a hot day to be in the sun changing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^freakin hate that!!

heading to Guilford,CT for the time machines car show tomorrow...she's all packed up,cleaned and ready to park next to a couple of american hot rods!!


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Sanding.

And sanding.

And sanding sanding sanding.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Spent about $300 in parts I need to put my bus back together. This week I swapped the bus nosecone and "hockey stick" onto my 68 beetle trans for the straight axle conversion and cleaned/painted the trans.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Removed three of the four fenders in order to paint them to match the driver's side fender (which was a replacement for the one damaged in an accident). I don't have the cash just yet for a nice paint job, so for now all four fenders and the running boards will be flat black. The previous owner already primered two of the fenders for me.

Next year when I will be done with the buggy project, I'll focus more on this one.


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

FIXED a brake light issue,  thanks for asking! :laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

removed the front apron, previous owner thought it would be a bood idea to cut up a door or something and just cover the dent instead of fixing it... now as time went on the smashed area rotted and now i need a front pannel that the apron mates with all the way to right before the strut. f*ckin morons.


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

this


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmqIXoEA5n0


p


----------



## DaVWid (Apr 21, 2009)

final fit for my passenger side heater channel. Will tack it in place tomorow at lunch time... my car is at work.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

finally picked up a head&pulley. took damn long enough. what's in been.. 9 months trying to get 45 minutes upstate.


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

drove it around to test the air ride and irs conversion before i start doing body work and respray.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

taking it to its first gtg tonight. project-status.


----------



## Shepard_Owner (Oct 17, 2007)

I really believe there should be a thred on what didn't you do to your car today, as I am lucky I didn't beat the crap outta mine!


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Installed roof rack


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Plural bro..roof rackS. :thumbup: And both look sweet!


----------



## jaxgli (Aug 31, 2009)

Pulled engine out today, and fount my clutch pressure plate was my shifting and driving problem. New clutch Thursday, and working on interior and body til then.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i FINALLY got my dizzy drive gear installed correctly! tomarow i will be ordering a 009 dizzy, a "high performance" coil, possibly an exhaust, and some miscellaneous do-dads. i will also be continuing rebuilding my motor


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^:thumbup:...kick it's azz man


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

is that prssure plate going up to and early or late box?...the fingers look detented from to much compression.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i FINALLY got my dizzy drive gear installed correctly! tomarow i will be ordering a 009 dizzy, a "high performance" coil, possibly an exhaust, and some miscellaneous do-dads. i will also be continuing rebuilding my motor



if you got to get a new dizzy get a 019 or 010. 009 are crap man. unless you can find an OG old one from back in the day


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> if you got to get a new dizzy get a 019 or 010. 009 are crap man. unless you can find an OG old one from back in the day


Which out of the two is better for a stock 34 pict 3 carb dual port 1600.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

what's so bad about them?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

The advance curve on 009's can have a crazy flat spot in power off the line.

Here is the official language from http://www.vw-resource.com/right_dizzy.html#010:
These 009 distributors were (and still are) sold by the ton. Early VW engines (pre-71') had no problem because the 30 PICT and earlier carburetors are jetted with an Air/Fuel ration of 11.5:1! The 34 PICT engines are closer to 13:1, and these "smog" engines when equipped with the 009/010 distributors have a pronounced and annoying "flat spot". A "flat spot" is a hesitation just off idle, and can range from being almost unnoticeable to getting broad-sided or rear-ended by approaching cars! (Many 009/34 equipped owners mistake this hesitation for POWER. They don't notice the hesitation, but they DO notice the kick in the back of the seat once the engine catches and it starts accelerating! They mistake this for "more power" since there is such a difference between the stumble and actually operating properly.)


----------



## DE_02_GTI (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I guess it was really yesterday.

She passed inspection after sitting in my garage for the past 15yrs! Here she is!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm just going to try my luck with a 009. it's the cheapest i can find, and i cant afford a better one, because after i order my exhaust, dizzy and ignition, i will be at the end of my motor budget ($1000) on the spot. so, i gotta live with it.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi!:wave: jg  ,


justing1234 said:


> i'm just going to try my luck with a 009. it's the cheapest i can find, and i cant afford a better one, because after i order my exhaust, dizzy and ignition, i will be at the end of my motor budget ($1000) on the spot. so, i gotta live with it.


Check for the number of springs on the advance weight plates under the point plate in your new dizzy,only 1 = add another one & you _should_ avoid the dreaded flat spot:
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3436.0 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=2827.msg15155#msg15155 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4336.msg27494#msg27494 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4214.0 
All from just an "009" _search_ on http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php .


:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^ Hi!?!?...No Dayo?...what have you done with Buggyman?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

pulled my bug out of the garage yesterday, started her and ran around the neighborhood for a bit yesterday..


----------



## jaxgli (Aug 31, 2009)

clutch is for a 69-70 trans previous owner swapped the trans out in it. that pressure plate was messed up due to slack in the throw out bearing shaft. it moves slightly from side to side. i shimmed it up and works great now.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

6603 said:


> Which out of the two is better for a stock 34 pict 3 carb dual port 1600.


019 has the best advanced curve.
010 is the best of the two but most expensive as well 

both run on the 25hp and 36hp OG motors. but most people run them on there mildly hoped up motor, either one really is good.

the 019 is cheaper and would be the one i pick. 

they use a two piece point set up so you cant just stop in any VW shop and get points and a condenser cause they may not stock them. you have to order them. but they are not any more expensive then 009 ones.

019
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/search.php?submit=yes&type=text&keywords=019

010
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/search.php?submit=yes&type=text&keywords=010


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Jax...sweet!

drove mine today to the gas station..about 2 gallons of fuel...around 30 bucks!!!

heading out to terryville...wanted to go on sat but no place to stay so we might head up in the am if it isn't pouring or gonna rain all day.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday morning before the wind picked up I painted my other front fender, and the two tail lamp housings. Still have the rear fenders to do. Hoping to get them done this week since my car is entered in a local car show on Saturday...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Schell R32 said:


> ...heading out to terryville...wanted to go on sat but no place to stay so we might head up in the am if it isn't pouring or gonna rain all day.


too bad for all the rain. i was going to stop over on my way up to Maine.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally got the fenders and running boards installed in time for the car show this weekend. It's not going to win anything, but at least now all fenders match each other (the passenger side fenders were half primer and the front driver's side was flat black). 
I'm hoping next year I will have the money to paint it right. For now, it'll do...

Before:









After:


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

Told it that a drive was coming soon Its been getting neglected for a project MK3 that I've been spending all my spare time on. This weekend I'll have to get her out and do a few burnouts :beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i cleaned up my flywheel all nicenice:thumbup:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a 64


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Good for you. You year too..:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i found a '58 with 47k from Nevada here in RI..6k 

burnt paint and 100% OG...agave green is still in the fender wells and interior is near mint. man my lawsuit can't come quick enough!!!...i can see it being dumped and all stock with fuch's and a 4" and a trans raise.

closing on the new place on Aug 29th so i can't buy anything til i get ahead again..when ever the hell that is!!

so for now....work in the garage and stare at the hot rod in the enclosed trailer...that's about it..it'll most likely not see the road this year....no insurance and i can't afford to ruin it again this year!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Did all 4 brakes...
Question fellas, are spiders supposed to live in your brake drums? :banghead:

















Guess it was a good time to replace all the brakes.....
There, thats better!


----------



## JTI23 (Jul 21, 2010)

cant get oil to stop leaking out of the drain plug and cant find where the fluid is coming out of the trans:banghead:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

replaced the dryed out fuel lines and ordered a new master cylinder.. hopefully i can use my brakes now...


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday, my girlfriend and I took the Beetle on a nice cruise up to Santa Cruz. Hung out by the Boardwalk for awhile and then cruised thru downtown. My gilrfriend snapped a couple of photos while we were parked across from the Boardwalk: 


















The car got a lot of attention and I attribute it to the fact that it's probably the only ACVW in the area that _didn't _have a Santa Cruz sticker on it, lol! But I did find a cool sticker at the mall, the guy made it to order: 










It was a beautiful day for it and the car performed flawlessly. We probably drove it about 120 miles overall. 

That was yesterday. Today, I got a haircut :thumbup:


----------



## Apache64d (May 28, 2011)

Looks like you had fun!


----------



## Apache64d (May 28, 2011)

wulfsburg said:


> I bought a 64


Looks sweet man!


----------



## AircooledKevin (Mar 12, 2006)

Some LED's in the speedo. Waiting for darkness to get some pictures.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Took her out to Oktoberfest and had a good day. Met a fellow vortexer, and some other great a/c vw people. sons first show was a sucess.:thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

today i'm gonna take some time to take it to the "quarter-wash"... the second engine needs to be waterblasted and cleaned until it will be overhauled along autumn. that'ss surely be a dirty job and i'm excited if it's gonna work. will try it with some degreaser, rim-cleaner, brake-cleaner and bbqgrill-cleaner.


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

after months of trying finally got my plate and went on its first drive tonight. love it:thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sold my bike so i can send my heads out to be rebuilt today, then having my buddy sandblast and paint my tins. my motor is coming close to completion


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet mang.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

Put my New wheels on today :beer: Love the Way it looks


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Took the sunroof apart and replaced all the cables and such. Opens and closes like a charm now. Plus in the last week or so did an oil change, messed around with the clutch and installed 3 point harness belts. 


Sent from my magic 8 ball.


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

Today took it to the paint shop. See ya next year beetle. 


Sent from my magic 8 ball.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

i hit it with a hammer


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

Installed my Christmas present, a pair or Swan neck mirrors


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice alberts man. Loveum..:heart:


----------



## AircooledKevin (Mar 12, 2006)

Took a pic of some snow on ol' green bean. 

Should have moved the goal, but it was just a snap and go


----------



## ASBug (Oct 17, 2008)

Got the tag and insurance on my '75 Transporter!
Whahoo, back in an aircooled again!
KC


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Cleaned out the bus today some more,installed some sound deadening over the weekend. The new wheels are in and gotta pic em up


----------



## GTI#702 (Dec 1, 2006)

Started to take off the house paint the previous owner painted it with:thumbdown:. Oh how i hate my life.:facepalm:


----------



## bajamike (Nov 5, 2010)

Fixed an electrical issue.

Mike


----------



## ASBug (Oct 17, 2008)

I used a low pressure tip on my pressure washer and peeled the house paint off a bus I had like that.
Ususally the type of people who paint with a brush do not prep the under paint, so it peels off.
KC


----------



## bajamike (Nov 5, 2010)

Worked on front A arm suspension parts.

Mike


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

picked up a few body panels, doors and wheels... started shinning up the paint.


----------



## ASBug (Oct 17, 2008)

Broke the hinge on the '75 bus' gas pedal. Not all the way, just enough that it will not press down.
PAIN.
KC


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

New in here but i pulled mine off the stands.
























4" beam with avis adjusters, spindles, air shocks up front, 2.75" drop plates and one notch in the rear.


----------



## Ranchwoman (Jan 29, 2012)

*What I did this weekend*

I drove 50 miles to haul this 1971 superbeetle auto shift home...not sure if she runs, but under carriage and seat are in great shape. All windows, felt, & rubber are off except rear window. Headliner is trashed, and engine turns with a wrench but is a jumble of pulled off hoses and wires. 
Spent most of the weekend reading up on the theory of the auto shift, trying to get my head around reassembly...... 

I might try pulling everything away and just turning the motor over to see if she runs? 

I broke the low/high turn switch on my 71 vert trying to get it to work....now I am waiting to get a new one. Got the horn to work...beep beep! Next is trying to fix the gas gauge or the sending nit. Sigh. 

So how do you put your pics into the posts? I am a newbie to vortex, oldie to bugs and busses, but just back into them, as daily drivers.


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

at the paint shop. 











Sent from my magic 8 ball.


----------



## afsaturn99 (Aug 8, 2008)

And now the finished product. 






































Sent from my magic 8 ball.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

SUNDAY I PUT IN THE REAR SEAT BELT FINALLY, FIXED THE LOCK ON THE PASSANGER DOOR, AND PUT A NEW C-CLIP ON THE RIGHT REAR POP OUT.  65 HEAR TODAY SO I GOT HER OUT AND DROVE HER TO WORK. NOW I HAVE TO PUT IT UP ON STANDS AND ADJ MY VALVES AND PUT MY NEW VALVE COVERS ON. HOPE TO DO THAT THIS SUN.:beer:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i was workin on my website and looking for some gtgs and shows to attempt this year  
this is just awesome cause it'll be the 1st year with my bug, tha's now ready for some shows.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Drove out to the local race shop and picked up some parts to reseal the headlamps


----------



## Ranchwoman (Jan 29, 2012)

*Drove the vert with the top down*

At last a sunny day 60 degrees. Popped the 71's top back and went for a spin with a friend. the heater was even working enough to make it tolerable!

Pulled the mice nests and leaves out of the 71 auto-shift donor car that came with all the windows out and seals off. sorted through the crap inside and tossed the junk out, piled rusty bolts and clips into a can of deisel fuel for a soak. Seats look perfect but dirty and stiff. Pan has one small hole under the battery, else is all good. Hmmmm, might be able to try getting this one back on the street! Autoshift......still thinking on it.

Oh, best find was an intact fibreboard trunk liner in this 71 superbeetle! I can use this one as a pattern for my other car...this one is a bit beat up but it is all there! Anyone else need the pattern? 
Plus the dashboard is perfect, not a single crack!


Ranchwoman


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

I finally got my 65 running, hopefully this weekend I will tie up all the loose ends and get it off the jackstands


----------



## Ranchwoman (Jan 29, 2012)

*Fiddled the fresh air fan into working*

Tore apart the fresh air fan on the 71 convertible, which I had to take out anyway to debug switches for the lights.......motor is shot as the bushings are all worn......poked around in the donor car and pulled the fresh air assembly out of her, clean out the wasp nests and mouse poo, broke it down to the fan motor, added a little oil And, yes, it works without squealing! Putting it back together tonite on the kitchen table, as it is cold and damp in the shop....

Drove it to pick the grandkids up after school. cold as heck with the radio out And the fresh air fanbox out too, big blasts of wind blowing thru....but kids still tickled to be picked up in Buttercup!

Ranchwoman


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

I Done Droved it.


----------



## ASBug (Oct 17, 2008)

Ranchwoman said:


> Ranchwoman


You need to check out the www.vwar.org web site.
It is specific to autosticks.
The ASBug = Autostick Bug. Was my 1st VW.
KC


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I started installing my bolt on valve covers today. One went on great but the second one did not. I had my torque wrench set to 18 ft lbs and the rocker stud snapped before it ever got tight:banghead::banghead:

I ordered new rocker studs from chirco and get to enjoy installing them when they get here.


----------



## copthis (Oct 3, 2007)

New to the air cooled fam. I finally picked up my 75" 1600 turbo bug and I love it.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Been a while since I've been on this forum or even done anything to my ACVW 

Today, I ordered and received some 165/r15 tires for the stock wheels. Sold my stock wheels and tires a couple years ago and now I'm kicking myself :banghead: Last week I picked up a reasonably clean set of used steel wheels with hubcaps.
Gonna go stock again for awhile. I'll post up some pics when mounted and everything. 

:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Removed the beam today after work. Gonna narrow it 4". Cut the pan head back 1-1/4". Welded it up and now just have to weld some flat stock over the welded splice.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

lookin good. :thumbup: gotta like you on facebook this evening


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Still need to paint the deck lid because the blasters closed early the day we were set to shoot everything.  Its a lil rough and is taking some to to get straight. 
Looking forward to install of all the fun parts... I'm so sick of sanding isht.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^ THATS PURDY. I JUST PARKED MINE AFTER I CLEANED OUT THE CRANKCASE BREATHER.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

this week i did a 1-1/4 pan head shorten narrowed the beam 5" and found a hack job under the rear diver side torsion hosing


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

TIGHTNUTS,, DID YOU BUY THAT CAR FROM TUBESTEAKSAUCE? LOOKS LIKE SOME OF HIS WELDS ON THE REAR :sly: 

YOU SAID YOU WAS GONNA GET THAT CAR DONE AND YOU AINT PLAYIN.:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:




yeah i hope to have it going in a month or so. got to start saving for the motor :thumbup:

the hard part for me is i just cant stop until i either run out of money or waiting on parts. 

my wife has from time to time come out to the garage and tell me to stop its almost midnight and your pissing me off with all the noise :laugh::laugh::laugh::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I SEEN YOUR LIST OF PARTS OVER ON THE CULT. I GOT BOUT 4 OR 5 BEETLES ON THE YARD. I WILL HAVE TO CHECK AND SEE WHAT I GOT, I THINK THEY A MOSTLY FAT CHICS. I THINK I MAY HAVE A HORN RING FOR YOU THOUGH.:beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

JDII said:


> TIGHTNUTS,, DID YOU BUY THAT CAR FROM TUBESTEAKSAUCE? LOOKS LIKE SOME OF HIS WELDS ON THE REAR :sly:


i take it you are referring to this:










honestly that pic is very deceiving...the welds look just like this:










took the pic on a crappy camera and i had just painted them over with some crappy black paint which didn't help the pic outcome any :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> i take it you are referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday I took it to the Kelly Park show in San Jose (I entered the parking lot, not the show itself). I will enter next year. 

Last Thursday I installed my stock wheels and tires and reinstalled bumpers instead of T-bars: 

*BEFORE* 








*AFTER* (this was taken yesterday before the cruise up to the show) 









On my list of things to do later this year is install new interior. I am going to start focusing on the buggy project again though, I want to be able to enter both at Kelly Park one year from now. 

:thumbup:


----------



## InToxicOne (May 25, 2011)

Finished ripping out what was left of the interior. Started sanding and cleaning up rust spots.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Today I installed new distributor cap, rotor, and spark plugs. 
Friday I'm planning on doing a valve adjustment, oil change, and timing check/adjustment. 

_*EDIT:*_ Today I did what I had planned to do, plus I re-did the shabby wiring for the license plate lamp on the decklid. Mine had the protective yellow sheathing that looked like a section of it had gone into the fan at some point before I owned it. I cut all that yellow crap off and installed some new wiring and routed it how I want. All I need to do now is find the right size wiring loom material...I went to two different auto parts stores today and they have 3/8" or larger, which is too big for just two wires imo


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

repaired a portable light i got for five bucks. pretty cool tool imho


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

^Nice. 
Today I adjusted the electric chokes on my dual Solex carbs. They were a little too wound up so when it was cold the engine would take too long to come down from warmup cycle. They're all good now.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Order the trans raise today. Pick up my drop spindles tomorrow and the beam adjusters and urethane bushing will be here this week. 


Remove the trany today for the trans raise. Cleaned and clear coated the rear deck lid


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

ANSAracingb said:


> ^Nice.
> Today I adjusted the electric chokes on my dual Solex carbs. They were a little too wound up so when it was cold the engine would take too long to come down from warmup cycle. They're all good now.


Are they the dual 34 from CB or the dual 40 hpmx? How do you like them overall?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

6603 said:


> Are they the dual 34 from CB or the dual 40 hpmx? How do you like them overall?


They are the dual 34mm from CB. I like them overall but don't really like the twist-pull linkage setup. Mainly because the rotating mechanism mounts just to the right of where the throttle cable exits the fan shroud. It makes my throttle cable sit at an exteme angle in order to be mounted properly. I have had no issues so far with the cable itself but I don't like how the mechanism isn't a little more to the left, so that the cable wll come out straight. 

I haven't messed with the jets or anything but CB sells different jets and venturis for better performance. You can modify these carbs pretty easily from what I have seen. 

They run sweet though and I like them. :thumbup:


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

installed 2" lowering springs, added decals, added new plate frames



















p


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Adjusting my carb after installing my rebuilt engine. Do I adjust the idle with the bypass screw? (large one) on my Bocar 34 pict 3? From all the ways closed I turned it 3 turns. Is that too much? 

I took off the carb running and reinstalled it. It's just that now at idle and neutral it's shutting off.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Heading out to Wolfsburg West for their BBQ/ little car show meet!


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

I broke one of the "nipples" off of my master cylinder reservoir while trying to remove the hose. That wasn't what p_ssed me off so much... it was all the brake fluid dumping onto my freshly painted trunk, now THAT got my blood boilin'.

Oh well, I stripped it all down to the metal once, guess I can do it again.... Grrrr


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oil change/ adjust valves. Contemplating whether to get a petronix igniter.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

For the first time in about 20 years the pass side of the 74 is sitting on a heater channel once again. 
I cut out the rust as much as I dared to cut back, set the car down and everything seems pretty close. 
Door gap seems smaller at the bottom than the top at the rear of the door. Have to decide if I want to try and adjust it or not. Also have to trim the carpet channel thing as it goes past the door opening into the B pillar. 
A little more fitting and then tack it up. 

Also found out my mint pan isnt as perfect as hoped. Looks like it was in an accident and the frame head is bent a little bit. Now to decide if I can fix it, or bring it to someone to replace the frame head.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Back from the dead-ish...apparently nobody else has been doing anything to their cars, either? At least I'm not the only one. Lol

Yes. My car _has _been sitting for some time. But today I got it started up, found out the battery was shot, drove to AutoZone and bought a new one, came home and washed the car. Tomorrow I am going to the spring meet at Kelley Park.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

i started it. the engine was two years in the making, and i started it. 

man, she runs rough... got a long road ahead of me! 

:beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

cactu4r said:


> i started it. the engine was two years in the making, and i started it.
> 
> man, she runs rough... got a long road ahead of me!
> 
> :beer:


 Dayo cactu  , 
Let's see if _anything_ said here http://www.ratwell.com/mirror/Muir/Muir.html from http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8353.0 helps. 

:beer:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

bought some stuff to get the horn and reverse lights working, trying to source some slightly bigger lug bolts


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> bought some stuff to get the horn and reverse lights working, *trying to source some slightly bigger lug bolts*


 Dayo cameron  , 
*What* do you mean by "slightly bigger? 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=xLeFUcSbB4TVigLSgIH4BA 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=4reFUdT7FKb1igLe_IDYDw 

:beer:


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Today, I cleaned it out in prep for returning it to a drive able state. On Sunday I moved it from my Dad's house to where I live which is almost 2 hours away. I'm happy to have it here, it hasn't moved from that spot in the driveway since July 2006.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

grantndub said:


> Today, I cleaned it out in prep for returning it to a drive able state. On Sunday I moved it from my Dad's house to where I live which is almost 2 hours away. I'm happy to have it here, it hasn't moved from that spot in the driveway since July 2006.


 :heart: your square man! even like the wheels. Don't forget that lug bolt for the front left during your prep.:thumbup:


----------



## Mk6_love (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm waiting to pick mine up, I have been purchasing a 68 beetle over the past three months and hopefully will have it paid for by mid June. The car runs but is rough. It needs some heavy TLC

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Took apart the carburetor and cleaned it, drove the car around the neighborhood, broke down, pushed it a mile home, took the carburetor back apart and cleaned it, and now it's running great.......for now eace:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


>


Sold it today. Gonna miss it, but it is going to a better home than I have provided for it the past couple years. I drove it occasionally but it sat for the most part. :thumbdown:

The guy who picked it up has two young teenage sons who will be working on it with him before driving age. It was a fairly clean car but needed lots of little things to be a very sweet ride. I'm glad that their plan is to continue my work and give the car the attention it deserves. 

I still have an aircooled vehicle though...but it's currently in pieces. I really need to get focused on that again, and continue the progress.


----------



## mikefox (Jun 25, 2013)

Today, I have just put the beetle on tressles and stripped down the whole brake system, thus getting it ready for the brake rebuild. Tomorrow, I prep the trunk for paint and start building my new wiring loom.


----------



## neohic (Nov 21, 2010)

Showed it.


----------

